# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  ΜΟΤΕΡ AC . Συνδεσμολογία ?

## Επιστήμων

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Έχω ένα μοτέρ και θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως πρέπει να συνδεθεί πρίν κάνω 
οποιαδήποτε πιθανή "έκρηξη" εντός του εργαστηρίου . 
Το μοτέρ είναι το παρακάτω της φωτογραφίας .
Στο κουτί φαίνονται δύο τριάδες με τις συνδέσεις . Η πάνω σειρά δεν συνδέεται πουθενά
παρά μόνο μεταξύ τους.
Η κάτω σειρά , και ύστερα απο μετρήσεις με το πολύμετρο , διαπιστώνω ότι 
όλοι οι συνδιασμοί συνδέσεων έχουν αντίσταση περίπου 13,2Ω.
Δηλαδή η πρώτη - δεύτερη , πρώτη - τρίτη , δεύτερη τρίτη .
Επίσης να πώ ότι πάνω στο ταμπελάκι του μοτέρ αναφέρει ότι για σύνδεση τριγώνου 
θέλει 220 AC και για σύνδεση αστέρα 380. Το ταμπελάκι δεν το έβγαλα φωτογραφία γιατί ίσα που 
φαινόταν τα χαρακτηριστικά του.
Θέλω να μου διευκρινίση όποιος γνωρίζει αν μπορώ να συνδέσω το συγκεκριμένο μοτέρ
στα 220 AC και αν ναι πώς .

Ευχαριστώ και ελπίζω να μή σας κούρασα .

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Τοπ μοτέρ σωστά είναι προσυνδεμένο για λειτουργία αστέρα, δηλαδή τα τρία τυλίγματα έχουν κοινή σύνδεση στην μία άκρη τους (για αυτό και η γέφυρα στο επάνω μέρος) και στα τρία ελεύεθρα άκρα κάτω συνδέεται σε τριφασικό δίκτυο, για αυτό άλλωστε μετράς την ίδια ωμική αντίσταση σε όλους τους συνδυασμούς. 
Από ότι κατάλαβα θέλεις να το συνδεσεις σε μονοφασική σύνδεση. Δες το σχέδιο παρακάτω. Ουσιαστικά αντικαθίσταται η τρίτη φάση από τον πυκνωτή που δημιουργεί διαφορά φάσεις όπως στο τριφασικό. Η τιμή του πυκνωτή εξαρτάται από την ισχύ που έχει το μοτέρ. Να έχεις υπόψην σου οτι με αυτή την σύνδεση χάνεις σε ισχύ και το ρεύμα που θα τραβήξεις είναι σχεδόν τριπλάσιο από το ονομαστικό που αναφέρει, αλλά το μοτέρ δουλεύει άψογα.

----------


## Επιστήμων

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση . 
Το μοτέρ απο ότι θυμάμαι είναι ισχύος 1ΗΡ . Ξέρεις να μου πείς
τη πυκνωτή θα συνδέσω ?

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Περίπου 6μF πυκνωτή. Πρόσεξε όμως ο πυκνωτής δεν είναι οι συνηθησμένοι που χρησιμοποιούμε στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι ειδκικοί για ηλεκτροκινητήρες. Θα τον πάρεις από κατάστημα βιομηχανικού ηλεκτρολογικού υλικού ή από κατάστημα που ασχολείται με ηλεκτροκινητήρες. Είναι σχετικά φθηνοί.

----------


## boobis

πετρο εχεις κανενα πινακα γιανα υπολογιζω γρηγορα ποσα μf πυκνωτη θελει

----------


## DIOGENIS

ο τύπος είναι παρακάτω...

----------


## tomka

Στη συνδεσμολογια με πυκνωτη η ισχυς του κινητηρα πεφτει περιπου στα 2/3 και η ροπη εκιννησης στο μισο. Ο καλυτερος τροπος να το συνδεσεις σε μονοφασικο δικτυο ειναι μεσω inverter.

----------


## gsouf

Παίδες ο κινητήρας πρέπει να γυρίσει σε τρίγωνο(τα λαμάκια κάθετα) αφου  το λέει και στο ταμπελάκι ότι για 220V θέλει τρίγωνο μεαστέρα θα είναι  σαν να δουλέυει με 110V και σίγουρα μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή γύρω στα 16μF  αλλίως θα έχει πρόβλημα στην εκκίνηση και μπορεί να χρειάζεται να του  δώσεις κάποιες στροφέσ με το χέρι στιν αρχή !!!!!!

----------


## nikolaras

> Στη συνδεσμολογια με πυκνωτη η ισχυς του κινητηρα πεφτει περιπου στα 2/3 και η ροπη εκιννησης στο μισο. Ο καλυτερος τροπος να το συνδεσεις σε μονοφασικο δικτυο ειναι μεσω inverter.



Δεν το κατάλαβα αυτό... τι είδους inverter εννοείς;

----------


## leosedf

Έχω την εντύπωση οτι ενοεί να χρησιμοποιήσει inverter ωστε να μετατρέψει τα 230 σε τριφασικό 380.

----------


## TomMan

Inverter; Αν η χρήση είναι πειράματα εργαστηρίου, απ’ ό,τι κατάλαβα, δεν είναι λίγο ακριβή επιλογή;;;;

----------


## Λυκιδευς

για να καταλαβω μιλατε για εκκινηση μεσω inverter;

----------


## tomka

Για πειραματα σιγουρα ειναι ακριβη λυση. Αλλα αν θες να το συνδεσεις με φορτιο ετσι γινεται σωστα. Inverter ή ρυθιστης στροφων που να παιρνει εισοδο 1Χ220V και να βγαζει 3Χ220V (οχι 3Χ380).  Και φυσικα πρεπει να συνδεθει σε τριγωνο και στις δυο περιπτωσεις. Και με πυκνωτη και με inverter

----------

FILMAN (19-03-12)

----------


## aris285

Πρεπει να τον συνδεσεις τριγωνο εχει δικιο ο gsouf. o αστερας ειναι για 380volt

----------


## Xarry

Σε ενα μοτερ για ρολο μπαλκονοπορτας εχω μαυρο καφε και μπλε. Λογικα το μπλε ειναι ο ουδετερος και τα καφε και μαυρο το πανω-κατω, το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι για πανω και ποιο για κατω;

----------


## navar

> Σε ενα μοτερ για ρολο μπαλκονοπορτας εχω μαυρο καφε και μπλε. Λογικα το μπλε ειναι ο ουδετερος και τα καφε και μαυρο το πανω-κατω, το θεμα ειναι ποιο ειναι για πανω και ποιο για κατω;



τράβα μια μπαλαντεζίτσα και δοκίμασε το !  :Smile:

----------


## Xarry

Μωρε αυτο θα κανω αλλα λεω αν ειναι τερμα πανω και του δωσω πανω θα εχω προβλημα;

----------


## navar

> Μωρε αυτο θα κανω αλλα λεω αν ειναι τερμα πανω και του δωσω πανω θα εχω προβλημα;



ε στιγμιαία θα δώσεις !!!
δεν θα κάθεσαι να το κοιτάς να ζορίζεται και να βογκάει......
εκτός και αν θές να δοκιμάσεις και τις ανοχές του ! :P

----------


## Xarry

Ενταξει σ' ευχαριστω!

----------


## Ηλιας Α

> Μωρε αυτο θα κανω αλλα λεω αν ειναι τερμα πανω και του δωσω πανω θα εχω προβλημα;



  Αν δε πηγαίνει χειροκίνητα σε κάποια ενδιάμεση θέση βάνε εν σειρά ένα λαμπτήρα μικρότερης ισχύος απ΄αυτή του κινητήρα και θα δεις το αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

Για το θέμα με την σύνδεση του Μοτέρ από τριφασικό σε μονοφασικό πρακτικά είναι ( 20/750*550=15μf/450 βολτ και σίγουρα θα δουλέψει χωρίς προβλήματα με εκκίνηση η θορύβους η σύνδεση στο Μονοφασικό πρέπει να είναι δέλτα τρίγωνο και όχι αστέρα 
το 20 είναι η χωρητικότητα σε μf διαιρείτε  με το 750 που είναι τα watt ανά hp πολλαπλασιάζουμε με την ισχύ του κινητήρα σε hp και βρίσκουμε τον πυκνωτή που σήμερα έκανα και την μετατροπή σε ένα ζυμωτήριο 0,55 του hp και δούλεψε κανονικά 

για την περίπτωση του φύλου μας με των ένα hp λέμε 20μf 450V και η επιτυχία είναι σίγουρη εμένα πάντα μου βγαίνει και ακολουθώ ότι μου κάνει εύκολη την ζωή!

Ηλεκτρολόγος  Μηχανολόγος

----------


## FILMAN

Αυτό ισχύει στην περίπτωση που δώσουμε μονοφασική τροφοδοσία 380V (δηλαδή 2 φάσεις) και όχι 220V (δηλαδή μια φάση και τον ουδέτερο. Αλλά αν έχουμε διαθέσιμες 2 φάσεις τότε και η 3η σίγουρα κάπου εκεί κοντά θα είναι, οπότε γιατί να μην το συνδέσουμε κανονικά σε τριφασικό;

----------


## mixalis1988

> Μωρε αυτο θα κανω αλλα λεω αν ειναι τερμα πανω και του δωσω πανω θα εχω προβλημα;



Νομιζω οτι τα περισσοτερα ρολα εχουν τερματικους διακοπτες.Οποτε αν ειναι ετσι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.

----------


## mixalis1988

> Νομιζω οτι τα περισσοτερα ρολα εχουν τερματικους διακοπτες.Οποτε αν ειναι ετσι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.




Επισεις θελω να ρωτησω αν ισχυει οτι μπορει να σκασει ο πυκνωτης αν ο κινητηρας οδηγειται απο αντιστροφεα λογο της μεγαλης συχνοτητας που εχει στην εξοδο του.??

----------

